

What sort of salary would a security arch get in the bay area - micktricks

Hi *,<p>I have taken in interest in the bay area as of late do to a change in personal circumstances. I am actually a brit, so this would be a migration for me.<p>I have worked in security for 10 years +, and my focal areas at the moment are sdn &#x2F; nfv. I am currently a senior architect one of the big three telco vendors.<p>What sort of salary would you expect to get? I ask this as the real estate prices look like they might be a showstopper (most 3 beds are between 700k to one million!). I have a wife and two kids in tow.
======
julien_c
Anywhere from $170k to 250k I would say.

